# Altima vs. RSX



## cookiemonster24 (Jul 7, 2005)

anyone think my nissan altima 2.5 with cold air intake can outrun an RSX?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Depends on the cars.

Auto? Manual? 

Depends more on the drivers. Do you suck? Does he?


And on a track, I'd say Altima.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rsx-s? no. base rsx? hmm. maybe.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

RSX for sure. As nice as an Altima is, it really isn't anything special. Not in any racing sense anyways.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

chimmike said:


> rsx-s? no. base rsx? hmm. maybe.


rsx-s is faster than an rsx...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

that was his point. look at it again. 



chimmike said:


> *rsx-s? no* (*meaning that the Rsx-s is faster and will beat the hell out of an altime in the 1/4mile and on a road course*). *base rsx?* (* again, the rsx is a better handling and ligher car with about the same hp. If you look at the physics of this you'll better understand : a car that weighs less with about the same hp... and a mediocre driver will win hands down, the altime has two more doors, a back seat and alot more weight to move around*) *hmm. maybe.*


----------



## S13slide (Apr 8, 2005)

what about a stock 240sx and a base rsx? the 240 :thumbup: slow rsx taught he can beat me :thumbup:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> RSX for sure. As nice as an Altima is, it really isn't anything special. Not in any racing sense anyways.


i think your smoking some crack, Altima all the way :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stock 240 will get wiped by either base or rsx-s, and a 2.5 altima is about as glorified as a ka24 powered altima.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

black_ser95 said:


> i think your smoking some crack, Altima all the way :thumbup:


Base model against base model, I would have to pick the RSX. My brother and my neighbor raced, (neighbor Altima 2.5s) and my brother has a base RSX auto. RSX is a lighter, much more aerodynamical car. Now, the 3.5 against the Type-S is no competition, obviously. :thumbup:


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

am3rican said:


> rsx-s is faster than an rsx...


sorry...i cant read. my mistake


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

black_ser95 said:


> i think your smoking some crack, Altima all the way :thumbup:


Obviously you're just being silly.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Obviously you're just being silly.



:crazy: the one thing that is the main factor is the driver, i still think the altima will kick it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> :crazy: the one thing that is the main factor is the driver, i still think the altima will kick it


175hp in a heavier, bigger altima vs 160hp in a smaller, lighter, better geared RSX.

the rsx will win. Just watch.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

the altima is in a different class to the base rsx. the base rsx is a girls version of the S trying to be something special. the Altima 2.5 is just family sedan which can be made to look good. Ive never been keen on the latest honduh's. There are plenty of civic type r's in the uk and everyone that drives them think they can outrun everything. My VZ-R was on par with them to 100. they had an extra 25HP more torque but still couldnt get away.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

why cant i post in "off topic"?


----------

